# مخططات تصاميم العبارات الصندوقية



## المساح10 (3 يوليو 2008)

اضع بين ايديكم تصاميم وتفصيلة الحديد لبعض العبارات الصندوقية 
 اتمنى من الله ان يستفيد منها الجميع 
للتحميل الملفات بالمرفقات


----------



## السلفى (3 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## موجوع (3 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا
لا تحرمونا


----------



## shrek (3 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الان جلال (3 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## هاف مون (3 يوليو 2008)

ومن متطلبات تشغيل الخرائط التصميمية الموجوده تحميل برنامج اوتوكاد 2000/2009 م 

شكرا لك عزيزي ​


----------



## abahre (8 يوليو 2008)

مشكور اخي جدا جدا....
انت مساح 10/10
:d


----------



## م الشايف (6 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله بيك


----------



## سعد زغلول محمد (7 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م/ أمين النقيب (8 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله بيك


----------



## عبدالغني محمد (8 سبتمبر 2008)

كيف يتم التحميل بصراحة من غير كلام فاضي


----------



## المساح10 (10 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اضغط click على المرفقات واحفظ فى اى مكان تختاره


----------



## محمد مساح (13 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## garary (13 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## م / علي صالح شلال (13 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ناهده (14 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله بيك يااخي الكريم على مجهودك


----------



## عبدو99 (14 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## رجب سالم عبدالجواد (14 سبتمبر 2008)

الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر


----------



## أيمن سيف الدين (14 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## اياد العبودي (15 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (15 سبتمبر 2008)

فين الموضوع


----------



## المساح10 (16 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخوة الكرام مشكورين جدا جدا على الردود
الاخ طاهر حمدى الموضوع موجود بالمرفقات


----------



## رشادرشاد (16 سبتمبر 2008)

أخى العزيز انا اعمل على اوتوكاد 2007ولكن الرسومات لا تفتح


----------



## البطحاني 2006 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يديك الصحة والعافية ويطول عمرك يابشمهندس


----------



## أبو ماجد (14 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (14 أكتوبر 2008)

​


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكراً جزيلاً*​


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر*​


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (15 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## ابن منقذ (28 يناير 2009)

وين الموضوع


----------



## garary (28 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود احمد سالم (28 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا...........................


----------



## فاروق ن (2 فبراير 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير*
*بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خي 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خيرر
بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير*​*
*


----------



## تامر حسن محمد (9 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم اريد بعض التفاصيل الانشائية لعبارة صندوقية


----------



## محمدالشبروي (9 فبراير 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم علي مجهودك


----------



## صلاح موسى (11 فبراير 2009)

شكرا ياخى وبارك الله فيك


----------



## تامر حسن محمد (11 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خير واريد بعض التفاصيا الانشائية لعبارة صندوقية


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (8 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور جداجدا


----------



## hosamranjous (26 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم اريد شرح مفصل حول توزيع الأحمال الميتة والحية وحالات التراكب لأدخلها على برنامج ستاد برو بخصوص العبارات الصندوقية


----------



## hosamranjous (26 أبريل 2009)

عفوا الطلب السابق بخصوص العبارات الصندوقية فقط


----------



## مهندس رواوص (27 أبريل 2009)

*شكراااااااااااااااااا*

مشكور اخي المساح 10 على مجهودك الكبير وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## hishe (24 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكركم على هذا المجهود الرائع وامل دائما التواصل معكم


----------



## aree_79 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## م.خلف (21 مارس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## م.خلف (21 مارس 2010)

مشكور مرة تانية


----------



## ولاء الياسري (21 مارس 2010)

مشكوروووووووووووون وماجوووووووووووورون


----------



## أحــــمد عسيري (22 مارس 2010)

والله أنا عضو جديد صراحه .. ولا اعرف افتح الملفات المرفقه .. افيدوني جزاكم الله خير


----------



## kasko14 (2 أبريل 2010)

شكرا


----------



## kasko14 (2 أبريل 2010)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــترا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## أبو ماجد (16 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## civil devel (17 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورررر يسلموووو


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (17 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور اخي المساح 10


----------



## mohammedsharaby (23 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## mohammedsharaby (23 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا يديك الصحة والعافية


----------



## ودقبورة (11 سبتمبر 2010)

ابغى كتب فى الطرق والعبااااااااااااااات الصندوقية 
التسليح............. التنفيذ


----------



## أبو ماجد (12 سبتمبر 2010)

كل عام وأنتم بخير
وشكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## دموع الاحزان (18 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## الساحق الاول (19 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## syryn (16 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## نبيل محمد احمد سال (16 ديسمبر 2010)

اين المواضيع


----------



## نبيل محمد احمد سال (16 ديسمبر 2010)

اين مخططات العبارات


----------



## بسام اليمني (23 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## elfaki (23 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم على هذا المجهود و ربنا يديك الصحة و العافية.


----------



## zainalabdeensd (2 مارس 2011)

عاوز بحث في العبارات او البرابخ الصندوقيه


----------



## africano800 (4 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علوب سر (29 مارس 2011)

شكراً جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## باسر الجاسر (14 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المواضيع الهامة


----------



## م / السيد الجبالى (15 أبريل 2011)

ياجماعة انا جبتلكوا صور لمخططات العبارات والنيوجيرسى والحوائط الساندة عبارة عن جداول بنستخدمها فى تسليح العبارات بمعرفة طول بحر العبارة وعدد الفتحات وعرض الفتحة واليكم الرابط ارجوا التعليق ,http://www.mediafire.com/?s5rf5xkpoee1r1o


----------



## م.مهدي عطيات (21 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## بلال90 (23 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور يا مساح 10 
واحتاج الى مساعده انا ادرس مساحه واريد موضوع او فكره عن مشروع التخرج فاذا كان لديك فكره ياريت تساعدني


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (23 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررر 
ولو فية كتاب عن تصميم العبارات وحساب الكميات وتفاصيل التسليح وطريقة التنفيذ


----------



## محمد رجب احمد (25 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور اخى الفاضل


----------



## المساعد 1 (17 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## عبدالسلام كشيش (9 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## عبدالسلام كشيش (9 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي سليم متولي (10 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## علي فؤاد (10 يناير 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## محمود ابوفارة (8 فبراير 2012)

مشكور و جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (26 مايو 2012)

شكر الله لك


----------



## kraar.alkaabe (26 مايو 2012)

*مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور*:14:​


----------



## buraida (12 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## كمال مسعود (19 يوليو 2012)

*مشكور*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (10 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## knaaaa (3 أبريل 2013)

شششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## اعمير (16 مايو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## alshaimaa (18 مايو 2013)

مساء الخير اخوتي...واخواتي الاعزاء 
ارجوا منكم المساعدة عندة قطعة ارض مساحة 150 م2 واجهة 7.5 وانا حايرة في ايجاد الخريطة المناسبة لها .ارجوا منكم المساعدة...وشكراً


----------



## alshaimaa (18 مايو 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً على تصميم العبارات الضندوقية


----------



## المهندس عصام قنطار (19 مايو 2013)

شكرا لكم جزيلا لجهودكم العظيمة


----------



## عاشق السهر (27 مايو 2013)

يعطيك الف اخي على المعلومات


----------



## محمد حسنين محمود (19 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (10 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (12 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## shreif16672 (12 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكور أخي الكريم على الملفات


----------



## احمد شواني (15 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## مهند المطيري1 (17 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المهندس انس محمد (17 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور


----------



## الاسطرلاب (19 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahe_civil (21 مايو 2017)

شكرا وجاري تحميل


----------



## يونس الدايمي (23 نوفمبر 2017)

تحياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتي وشكرا


----------



## ahmadj5 (10 ديسمبر 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو ماجد (14 ديسمبر 2017)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس عبدو 1 (27 فبراير 2018)

شكراً جزيلاً لك


----------



## metkal (9 أبريل 2018)

شكرا جزيلا​


----------

